#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Бабушка-Будда" Александра Давид-Неэль (журнал "Биография" №4, апрель 2007)

## Zom

Мы с женой наткнулись на любопытную статью в апрельском (2007) номере журнала "Биография" 
о француженке Александре Давид Неэль.
Статья написана Вадимом Эрлихманом.
Вот, отсканили, решили запостить на форум. Думаю посетителям
будет интересно почитать.
-------


*"БАБУШКА-БУДДА"*

ФРАНЦУЗСКАЯ ИССЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНИЦА ТИБЕТА АЛЕКСАНДРА ДАВИД-НЕЭЛЬ БЫЛА ОБЪЯВЛЕНА ЕЕ МНОГОЧИСЛЕННЫМИ ПОКЛОННИКАМИ «ТУЛКУ», ЖИВЫМ ВОПЛОЩЕНИЕМ БУДДЫ. ОДНАКО БУДДИЙСКИМ СПОКОЙСТВИЕМ АЛЕКСАНДРА НЕ ОБЛАДАЛА - ЕЕ С ДЕТСТВА ГНАЛА ВПЕРЕД НЕУТОЛИМАЯ СТРАСТЬ К ПУТЕШЕСТВИЯМ.

Все начиналось так же. как у многих великих странников - с томиков Жюля Верна и Эмара. тайком извлеченных из родительского книжного шкафа. Книг в доме было много: глава семьи Луи Давид преподавал словесность в парижском лицее. В молодости он отдал дань радикализму, сражался на баррикадах и с приходом к власти Наполеона III несколько лет провел в изгнании. Там и женился на дочери бельгийского купца Александре Боргманс, сумевшей превратить мужа в почтенного буржуа, довольного жизнью.
Первый сын супругов Жюль Луи прожил недолго, и весь их воспитательный пыл оказался обращен на дочь, родившуюся 24 октяб-ря 1868 года. Александре запрещали все, что она любила, - читать книги о путешествиях (вредное чтение, питающее в ребенке ненужные фантазии), играть с соседскими мальчишками, а главное, отлучаться из дома. Уже в два года, едва научившись ходить, малютка вышла за калитку и бесстрашно отправилась в путешествие по парижскому пригороду Сен-Манде. Беглянку вернули домой, но в шесть лет она ушла гораздо дальше, и ее искали с полицией. Нашедший девочку в Винсенском лесу сержант был нещадно исцарапан - очень уж ей не хотелось возвращаться под семейный кров. Рассерженные родители заперли дочь в католический пансион, откуда убежать было не так просто.

С ранних лет Александра живо интересовалась всем необычным, выходившим за рамки обыденности. В этом ее поддерживал друг семьи, знаменитый географ Элизе Реклю. Приходя в гости. этот великан с львиной шевелюрой рассказывал об удивительных местах. где он побывал. Его речи укрепили в девочке любовь к путешествиям, а заодно заразили ее анархизмом и атеизмом. с которыми причудливо сочетались и ее оккультные увлечения. В пятнадцать лет Александра написала письмо в лондонский журнал «Верховный разум» и предложила напечатать свое исследование о вызывании духов. А потом сбежала из дома и отправилась в Лондон, к редактору журнала Элизабет Морган. Результатом снова стали поиски с полицией и семейный скандал. Но юная беглянка не образумилась - в 17 лет она бросила родителей во время отпуска в Альпах и пешком преодолела занесенный снегом перевал Сен-Готард. С собой в рюкзаке у нее были пара булочек и книга - «Размышления» Эпиктета. Нашли Александру только в Милане. Через год. не сказав ни слова родным, она отправилась на велосипеде в Испанию, но «по дороге» практически повторила маршрут современного «тур де Франс». Тихую размеренную жизнь Александра называла «бессмысленнейшим убийством времени». «Сколько раз в юности я буквально рыдала от глубочайшего ощущения того. что мои дни проходят в пустоте, без всякого смысла и радости. что я растрачиваю время, которое нельзя вернуть, и жизнь, каждый час которой мог быть интересным».

Супруги Давид решили направить энергию дочери на мирные цели и отдали ее учиться в Брюссельскую консерваторию - она с детства прекрасно пела и подавала надежды как пианистка. Александра на время забыла о прежних увлечениях и целиком отдалась музыке, став к двадцати годам первой ученицей консерватории. Для повышения квалификации ее отправили в Лондон, где Александра имела неосторожность навестить свою старую знакомую миссис Морган. Та представила ее знаменитой русской основательнице Теософского общества Елене Блаватс-кой, которая недавно вернулась с Востока. Одутловатая женщина с проникающим в самую душу взглядом голубых глаз поразила Александру рассказами
о Тибете - стране богов и мудрецов, не-доступной для европейцев. Блаватская честно призналась, что даже ей не удалось побывать в этой загадочной стране. Она рассказала гостье и о Шамбале - скрытом от людских глаз высокогорном царстве, где обитают бессмертные махатмы, учителя человечества.

Скоро учеба закончилась, и Александра отправилась в Париж, где ее ждало место в театре «Опера комик». Началась двойная, даже тройная жизнь.
По вечерам под гром аплодисментов она выходила на сцену, очаровывая публику ариями Периколы и Маргариты. Пела она и в операх собственного сочинения - она подписывала их псевдонимом Александра Мириаль. По четвергам ее ждали заседания у местных теософов, которые относились к «сестре Мириаль» с обожанием - ведь она была знакома с великой Блаватской и регулярно получала от нее письма. По выходным девушка спешила на сходки анархистов, всерьез готовящих мировую революцию. В своей съемной комнатке на рю Гренель она хранила под половицей револьвер и патроны. А вскоре разразилась (правда, под псевдонимом) свирепым антирелигиозным трактатом «Во имя жизни». Трактат был переведен на множество языков, включая русский. Попутно Александра вступила в масонскую ложу, добившись почти невозможной для женщин 30-й степени посвящения.

Но постепенно страсть к путешествиям брала свое, оттесняя и политику, и искусство на задний план. В 1891 году Александра впервые посетила Индию, отправившись к ученице Блаватской Энни Безант. В теософской коммуне в Адьяре она изучала санскрит и йогу, а потом отправилась в Бенарес учиться у известного мудреца Бхаскарананды. Оттуда было уже недалеко до Гималаев, и Александра жадно слушала рассказы побывавших там индусов. Казалось, еще немного, и Страна снегов откроет ей свои тайны, но этому помешала прозаическая причина - отсутствие денег. Родители отказались помогать ослушавшейся их дочери. Из «Опера комик» ее уволили после серии взрывов в Париже, устроенных анархистами.

 В их организации подозревали и Александру, но доказательств ее вины найдено не было. Тем не менее она поспешила уехать из Франции в Тунис, где стала петь в местном театре. Она не собиралась надолго задерживаться в Северной Африке, намереваясь, едва ей удастся заработать денег, отправиться в Гималаи. Однако в Тунисе ей пришлось задержаться - она познакомилась с 39-летним инженером Неэлем и впервые в жизни влюбилась. Мужчины и раньше заглядывались на стройную красавицу с черными кудрями, но она, будучи убежденной феминисткой, оставалась холодна и недоступна. Впрочем,  с месье Неэлем она также не собиралась вступать в брак, считая его буржуазным предрассудком, но в 1904 году свадьбу все же сыграли - об этом попросил на смертном одре отец Александры.

Новобрачные поселились на вилле на Лазурном берегу и зажили на широкую ногу. Александра честно пыталась играть роль заботливой супруги и домохозяйки, но выдержала недолго. Муж, как ни странно, с пониманием отнесся к «одержимости» супруги путешествиями. Филипп Неэль даже приобрел яхту «Ласточка», на которой они с супругой плавали вдоль побережья Африки, а затем и специальный автомобиль для передвижения по железнодорожной колее. Однако со временем между супругами начались конфликты из-за того, что Александра не могла иметь детей. В конце концов в 1911 году она оставила мужа в Европе и уехала в Индию, пообещав вернуться к Рождеству. Ее возвращения пришлось дожидаться 15 лет. К чести мужа. все эти годы он безропотно ждал Александру и оплачивал счета, приходившие из самых экзотических мест.

Путь Александры лежал в Калькутту, где она вызвала изумление у местной публики тем, что подобно уличным йогам спала на ложе из гвоздей. Это было только частью углубленного изучения индийской культуры и религии, которому она увлеченно отдавалась. По слухам, в это изучение входили и тантрические обряды, которые заключались в наслаждении «пятью запретными вещами» - рыбой, мясом, вином, наркотиками и сексом. Как бы то ни было, через год Александра уже достаточно усвоила местные обычаи, чтобы предпринять рискованное путешествие к отрогам Гималаев. Там она встретилась с далай-ламой и попросила его помочь ей посетить Тибет. Правителю горной страны понравилась смелая француженка, но сделать он ничего не мог - его самого изгнали из Тибета китайские войска. Он ограничился советом изучать тибетский язык. Для этого Александра отправилась в маленькое княжество Сикким. где познакомилась с учеными ламами. Один из них, Гомчен, стал ее наставником. В ее книгах не раз упоминается этот колоритный отшельник, носивший ожерелье из 108 кусочков человеческого черепа, причудливую рогатую шапку и кривой ритуальный нож «кукри». Давид-Неэль утверждала, что Гомчен обучил ее телепатии и особому дыханию «тумо», позволявшему тибетским монахам часами сидеть в снегу без всякого вреда для здоровья.

В 1915 году состоялась другая знаменательная встреча - с юным послушником-тибетцем Афуром Йонгденом. На много лет он стал преданным слугой Александры, ее собеседником и спутником, а потом и приемным сыном. Вдвоем они удалились в горную хижину у границ Тибета, где долго жили, стараясь разведать пути в эту страну. Но пограничная стража не пропустила посторонних. Александру и Афура поймали, и власти Сиккима выдворили нарушителей за пределы княжества. Недолго думая, она отправилась в Японию. Раз не получилось попасть в Тибет с запада, она достигнет его с востока!

Япония гостье не понравилась: «Скучная страна, добровольно натянувшая на себя европейские обноски», - писала она. С верным Йонгденом она перебралась в Корею, потом в Китай, где, прежде чем отправиться в пустыню Гоби, провела полгода изучая древние тексты в пекинских библиотеках. С дороги она писала своему бесконечно терпеливому мужу: «Я заворожена простором, одиночеством, медленно кружащимся снегом и громадным голубым небом». Ее путь лежал к озеру Кукунор, за которым начиналась степная область Амдо, «прихожая Тибета». По дороге на маленький караван дважды нападали разбойники, и Александра отстреливалась от них из карабина. Оружие и фотоаппарат, позволивший ей сделать немало интереснейших снимков, были единственными вещами из «цивилизованного мира», с которыми она не рассталась. Ее европейскую одежду давно сменили халат-чуба и сапоги из кожи яка. Она приучила себя к тибетскому чаю с маслом и солью и цзамбе, ячменной каше, заменявшей хлеб. Из прежних при
вычек осталось только ежедневное омовение, которым Давид-Неэль шокировала не мывшихся годами местных жителей. После долгого перехода путники достигли монастыря Гумбум с богатым собранием буддистских летописей. Настоятель позволил Александре изучать их. чтобы совершенствовать духовный опыт. В своих книгах она описывала, как научилась в монастыре силой воли создавать эфирного двойника - «тулпа», принявшего облик монаха. День ото дня двойник становился все непослушнее и в конце концов, как Тень у Андерсена, попытался заменить свою хозяйку. С большим трудом ей удалось его «развоплотить». Когда ей надоели подобные упражнения, они с Йонгденом покинули монастырь и в очередной раз попытались добраться до Лхасы, но вновь натолкнулись на бдительную стражу. Но не оставили попыток и три года кружили вдоль границ Страны снегов, пережив бесчисленные приключения. Наконец Александре повезло -на одном из пограничных постов в ней не признали иностранку и пропустили.

В феврале 1924 года Александра первой из европеек увидела бело-желтые стены гигантского дворца Потала, резиденции далай-ламы. Позже она писала: «Я достигла Лхасы, высохшая, как скелет. В течение двух месяцев я бродила по храмам и террасам монастыря, и ни одна душа не догадывалась, что впервые за всю историю человечества западная женщина видит сокровенные тайны этого закрытого города». Александра не ведала, что как раз это время в Тибет с запада пытался пробиться другой великий путешественник - Николай Рерих. Как ни странно, за все последующие годы они ни разу не встретились и не сказали друг о друге ни плохого, ни хорошего, хотя наверняка знали о существовании друг друга. Возможно, это была обычная ревность - ведь Рерих, в отличие от своей коллеги, так и не попал в Лхасу.

Пробыв в тибетской столице два месяца, Александра засобиралась в обратный путь. В мае 1925 года она высадилась в Гавре, где ее встретили как героиню. За 15 лет она прошла 6000 километров по неизведанным дорогам Азии, собрав множество ценных сведений - правда, многие из них напрочь отказалась признавать наука. Зато журналисты и простые обыватели были в восторге - лекции мадам Да-вид-Неэль неизменно проходили с аншлагом. Очень скоро ей пришла в голову мысль изложить все сказанное в книге, и в 1927 году появилось «Путешествие парижанки в Лхасу». Два года спустя вышла самая известная ее книга «Мистики и маги Тибета», переведенная с тех пор на два десятка языков, включая русский. Доход от этих изданий позволил Александре впервые в жизни обрести финансовую независимость, и она тут же развелась с мужем. Правда, они остались друзьями. Когда в 1941 году Филиппа не стало. Александра записала в дневник: «Я потеряла лучшего из мужей и своего единственного друга».

Александра выстроила в городке Динь на юге Франции дом. который назвала «Самтен-Дзонг» - «обитель размышления». Туда начали приезжать доморощенные мистики, мечтавшие научиться чудесам, описанным в книгах Давид-Неэль. В них она совершенно серьезно рассказывала о людях, умеющих летать, умирающих и воскресающих по своему желанию, узнающих о событиях, которые происходят за сотни километров. Она терпеливо объясняла, что суть буддизма заключается не в этих внешних эффектах, а в изменении сознания, и на этом пути она сама пока еще не достигла высот. О том же она говорила в лекциях, с которыми объездила всю Европу. Ее приглашали выступить и в СССР, но в 1937 году, когда по пути в Пекин она решила сделать остановку в Москве, ее даже не выпустили из здания вокзала. Начинался "Большой террор", и никто не хотел ставить себя под удар, общаясь с подозрительной иностранной «оккультисткой».

В этом путешествии все складывалось неудачно. Когда после девяти утомительных дней пути она достигла Пекина, на город начала наступление японская армия. Александра стала свидетельницей обстрела города. Снаряды рвались на людных улицах, заваливая их трупами. Александре вместе с ее верным спутником Йонгденом чудом удалось покинуть Пекин - с торговым караваном, двигавшимся на запад Китая. Но и там было неспокойно: шла гражданская война гоминьдановского режима с коммунистами. На воротах городов, мимо которых шел караван, их «приветствовали» головы казненных людей. Однажды они оказались свидетелями штурма крепости: осаждающие, совсем как в Средние века, выбивали ворота тараном, а защитники забрасывали их камнями и лили сверху кипяток. Это ее последнее большое путешествие было единственным, откуда она не привезла ни одной фотографии, настолько дикой ей показалась вся эта «экзотика» воюющего мира.

Когда путешественница вернулась во Францию, пережившую войну и оккупацию, большинства ее знакомых уже не было в живых, да и слава самой Александры успела забыться. Но остался «Самтен-Дзонг», где ее ждал уютный кабинет, заваленный материалами для новых книг. Год за годом проходил в трудах. В 1955 году умер верный Йонгден, а «бабушка-Будда» по-прежнему выглядела здоровой и энергичной. Теперь ей помогала секретарша Мари-Мадлен Пейронне. Когда Александра уже не могла писать, Мари печатала под диктовку на машинке. Раньше Александра измеряла свою жизнь пройденными километрами, теперь - написанными книгами, которых она выпустила более 30. По одной из них был снят недавно вышедший на российские экраны фильм «Долина цветов».

Возраста Александра не признавала. Вместе с буддизмом она усвоила и восточное отношение ко времени: годы -ничто, если впереди вечность. В 82 года эта удивительная женщина совершила восхождение на альпийский перевал высотой 2240 метров. Это было последнее путешествие мадам Давид-Неэль - ревматизм приковал ее к креслу. Но она не отчаивалась, свято веря, что ее, пусть даже в следующей жизни, ждут новые дороги и новые приключения. Когда ей исполнилось 100 лет, она попросила заменить ей паспорт, сказав, что она может прожить еще долго, и паспорт еще пригодится для поездок. Однако 8 сентября 1969 года, не дожив полтора месяца до 101 года, она тихо скончалась в своем доме в Дине. По условиям завещания се кремировали, а прах отвезли в Индию и развеяли над священными водами Ганга.

В Дине, где она жила последние годы, Александру считали «чудачкой» и «фантазеркой». Местные жители немало удивились, когда через двадцать лет после ее смерти в «Самтен-Дзонге» побывал далай-лама, почтивший память этой великой женщины.



[конец статьи]
-----------------------------------------------------------
В следующем посте - несколько фотографий с комментариями из статьи.

----------

Pema Sonam (26.09.2009), Марица (27.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

Фото 1:
"Александра рано научилась читать и писать и с детства вела дневник. «Роди-тели хотят, чтобы я играла в куклы, и называют «птичка», а я - орлица», -писала она."

Фото 2:
"Луи Давид был потомком протестантов, когда-то приехавших из Германии. Его супруга родилась в Бельгии и имела голландские и норвежские корни. Такое смешение кровей сделало их дочь подлинной «гражданкой мира»."

Фото 3:
"Когда Александре исполнилось 5 лет, родители переехали в Бельгию. Дом в Брюсселе казался ей тюрьмой, а родители - "живыми статуями, застывшими в собственном самодовольстве"

Фото 4:
"Романтичная внешность и дивный голос обеспечили Александре успех на парижской сцене"

Фото 5: 
"Первым оперным сочинением Александры была лирическая драма «Лидия». Ее соавтором был анархист Жан Отстон. Их отношения прервались, как только Александра поняла, что Жан претендует на нечто большее, чем дружба."

----------

Марица (27.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

Фото 1:
"Cамым удобным способом передвижения в путешествиях были маленькие выносливые тибетские лошади"

Фото 2:
"Встреча с японским философом-отшельником Экаи Кавагути. Рядом с Александрой - её приемный сын и помощник - тибетец Йонгден"

Фото 3:
"Муж Александры, Филипп Не-эль, жаловался: «Мне досталась роль Пенелопы, ждущей своего Одиссея»."

Фото 4:
"В убогой хижине отшельника Гомчена в Сиккиме недавняя звезда парижской сцены провела три года, обучаясь искусству медитации"

Фото 5:
"В этой одежде паломника мадам Давид-Неэль попыталась преодолеть пограничные заставы Тибета"

----------

Марица (27.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

Фото 1:
"Александра и Йогден после перехода в Лхасу. В этом путешествии они чуть не замерзли в снегах"

Фото 2:
"В каждой стране Александра следовала принятым там обычаям и носила местную одежду. На фото с настоятелем монастыря Ютанчжи она одета в корейское кимоно."

Фото 3:
"Александра с Йогденом и прибившимся к ним бродягой перед дворцом Потала в Лхасе. Чтобы попасть в столицу Тибета, она прибегла к маскировке, вымазав лицо сажей, а волосы - жиром"

Фото 4:
"Дом Александры Давид-Ниэль в городке Динь. Теперь в нем музей и культурный центр имени знаменитой путешественницы"

Фото 5:
"Александра в библиотеке монастыря Гумбум. Старинные тибетские книги писались разноцветными чернилами на узких полосках бумаги и сшивались шелковым шнуром. Знали здесь и книгопечатание, изобретенное раньше, чем в Европе."

----------

Марица (27.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

Фото 1:
"Александра в возрасте 78 лет. Свое крепкое здоровье она объясняла наследственностью, а также целительным действием горного климата и ежедневным обливанием холодной водой"

Фото 2:
"Александра и Йонгден на пристани в китайском городе Ханчжоу. Из-за начавшейся в 1937 году войны между Японией и Китаем им пришлось отказаться от нового посещения Тибета"

Фото 3:
"Мадам Давид-Неэль в своем кабинете, заполненном тибетскими летописями. Их расшифровке она посвятила последние годы жизни."

Фото 4:
"Новый паспорт Александры Давид-Неэль был выдан ей 12 марта 1969 года. Его вместе с орденом Почетного легиона ей торжественно вручил представитель президента Помпиду. В графе «профессия» в паспорте значилось «писательница». Александра написала десятки книг о Тибете, Китае и Индии, перевела с санскрита множество священных текстов. Научные статьи в периодических изданиях она до старости публиковала под своим «оперным» псевдонимом - Александра Мириапь."

Фото 5:
Александра.


[конец статейных фотографий и комментариев к ним]

----------

Марица (27.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Фото 1:
> "Александра и Йогден после перехода в Лхасу. В этом путешествии они чуть не замерзли в снегах"


На сестру Весакху здесь сильно похожа  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

http://kuraev.ru/index.php?option=co...opic=21643.270
Вот тут (Ответ #270 ) и далее в этой теме, на эту даму (вкупе с джа-ламой) ссылаются приводя достаточно странные смысловые выдержки из ее книжек, которыми в дальнейшим подкрепляют идеи жертвоприношений в буддизме.
Кто-нибудь читал её книги?

----------


## Влад

Мне кажется, что в ее книгах речь идет не столько о буддизме, сколько о народных обычаях и суевериях тибетцев. Почему-то кураевцы упорно не хотят этого понимать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Для этого Александра отправилась в маленькое княжество Сикким. где познакомилась с учеными ламами. Один из них, Гомчен, стал ее наставником. В ее книгах не раз упоминается этот колоритный отшельник, носивший ожерелье из 108 кусочков человеческого черепа, причудливую рогатую шапку и кривой ритуальный нож «кукри».


Шаманство какое-то! Причем здесь буддизм?

----------


## Ондрий

> Шаманство какое-то! Причем здесь буддизм?


мануалы достаточно распространены по этим вопросам

----------


## Игорис

Яб вонзил тому ламе клинок по самую рукоятку, ношение  любых частей тела человека, особенно умерших насильственной смертью недопустимо и проводить над  ними колдоства расценивается как оккультизм и сатанизм, и тот Лама должен быть исключен с позором из Буддисткой общины.

----------


## Топпер

> Яб вонзил тому ламе клинок по самую рукоятку, ношение любых частей тела человека, особенно умерших насильственной смертью недопустимо и проводить над ними колдоства расценивается как оккультизм и сатанизм, и тот Лама должен быть исключен с позором из Буддисткой общины.


Игорис, когда вы станете Буддой, тогда, видимо, вашего мнения будет достаточно для линчевания людей. Пока же, прежде чем давать советы "космического масштаба и космической же глупости" (с) проф. Преображенский) хотя бы, определитесь со своей буддийской традицией.

----------

Александр С (26.09.2009), Румакина Мария (18.08.2012)

----------


## TAndra

Спасибо, Дзом!
Потрясные они ребята, Александра и Филипп!

----------


## Aion

> Я б вонзил тому ламе клинок по самую рукоятку...


   Любопытно, что клинок имеет самое непосредственное отношение к судьбе Александры Давид-Ноэль. В книге "Конфигурация аспектов" Пал Палыч Глоба пишет буквально следующее: 



> НЕСТАНДАРТНЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ
> КИНЖАЛ
> 
> Кинжал, или Дамоклов меч, состоит из Секиры и Дротика. Такая конфигурация может "упасть" на человека и "отсечь" голову. По внешнему контуру расположены только скрытые аспекты, и только внутри находятся Противостояние и Квадрат, а потому они невидимые. Кинжал дает вечное ожидание плохого, вызывает страх и возможность паники. Человек постоянно получает странные тайные удары в очень необычной форме. В результате, человек сам подталкивает внешние обстоятельства. При янской космограмме это может быть благоприятным для становления человека, если он этим мечом овладеет. Если человек себя сумеет перебороть и перестанет бояться, то сможет тайные удары обратить себе на пользу... При трактовке всегда нужно учитывать уровень и то, каков сам человек. При таком Кинжале и янском начале выгодно иметь еще и зеленые аспекты. Тогда упреждение удара и перестройка сознания протекает достаточно легко, т.к. человек, став на путь эволюции, начинает получать помощь.
> 
> Кинжал был у   Александры  Дэиид-Ноэль. Она родилась 24 октября 1866 г. и прожила 103 года (умерла 8 сентября 1969 г.). Она была разболтанной актрисой. Лилит  в Водолее  давала ей искушение волей и свободой и находилась в Тауквадрате к лунным узлам. Ей было предсказано, что она умрет в 45-46 лет. Селена  в Рыбах  указывает на тайную мистику. Тогда, в 42 года, она выбрала путь Селены. Александра босиком совершила паломничество в Тибет, где прошла обряд покаяния и была принята, как истинно раскаявшаяся. Она впоследствии стала известной среди мистиков и магов. Это как раз тот случай, когда человек может не бояться Кинжала.

----------


## Ersh

Я в свое время прочел ее первую книгу. Женщина, конечно, героической судьбы, но ее трактовка Тибета и буддизма носит сильный отпечаток европейской модной мистики того времени, и в общем довольно приблизительна. Впрочем это естественно для первооткрывателей той эпохи, одним из которых она, несомненно, является.

----------

Александр С (26.09.2009), Марица (27.09.2009), Румакина Мария (18.08.2012)

----------


## Бо

На телеканале Viasat History показывали документальный фильм о ней - о фильме подробней тут

----------


## Джигме

Я тоже читал ее книги. Интересно увидеть жизнь  "того" Тибета. Но ее трактовки буддизма , мягко говоря, неглубоги и поверхностны. Нкоторые ее умозаключения вообще были глупы. При этом она считала что хорошо разбирается в том о чем говорит.

----------


## Zom

> При этом она считала что хорошо разбырается в том о чем говорит.


Такое вообще часто бывает -))))

----------

Bob (26.09.2009), Ersh (27.09.2009), Jinpa Soenam (27.09.2009), Артем Тараненко (28.09.2009), Илия (28.09.2009), Марица (27.09.2009)

----------


## Karadur

Исследователи, подобные ей, проложили мостик между Востоком и Западом.
Может быть она не совсем точно передала учение, но подготовила общественное сознание и заинтересовала многих.
Да и грубых ошибок по части теории у неё совсем немного.

----------

Алексий (28.09.2009), Юй Кан (28.09.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Исследователи, подобные ей, проложили мостик между Востоком и Западом.
> Может быть она не совсем точно передала учение, но подготовила общественное сознание и заинтересовала многих.
> Да и грубых ошибок по части теории у неё совсем немного.


Согласен. Та же Блаватская была шарлатанка. Читал как то большую статью где это доказывалось. Были примеры писем т.н. Махатм которые они ей присылали, то есть материализовывали для нее из воздуха, причем на английском языке. :Smilie:  Но во многом благодаря таким вот "пророкам" и "мистикам" на западе зародился интерес к востоку и особенно к Тибету.

----------


## Юй Кан

Умные, вроде, люди спорят, а такая чепуха в итоге, самокомплиментарная...
Нельзя *судить* человека из другого времени по меркам времени нынешнего. Нельзя, вообще, в принципе!

И с Блаватской сравнивать Дэвид-Неэль -- некузяво. По той простой причине, что уважаемая Александра не создавала никакого нового учения, лишь собирая и излагая то, что искренне хотела понять сама. И положила она на это, ни много ни мало, а всю свою жизнь, отрекшись от многого мирского, не раз рискуя жизнью этой самой...
Так кто ей судия? : )

----------

Vega (28.09.2009), Марица (30.09.2009), Румакина Мария (18.08.2012)

----------


## Vega

Раньше поднималась эта тема   в ветке об Ошо, Рерихах,  Блаватской, Мулдашеве. Была удивлена, что Дэвид-Неэль поставили в один ряд с вышеперечисленными. Сказать на это было нечего. Вот только возник  у меня один риторический вопрос на тот момент  - а буддийский ли это был форум?
Кстати, для тех, кто изучает язык. Ее книги написаны превосходным языком. Читайте.

----------

